# Sugarloaf 2/7-2/8/15



## dlague (Feb 9, 2015)

We were actually really excited about making it to the Summit.  First timer!  We enjoyed talking to everyone around the front desk at the reception - great place to meet people.  We were wondering if we were going to make it since my wife broke her thumb.  However being in a thumb splint made it feasible to go.  However, she limited her self to runs that were blues and easy blacks.  I would generally ski more difficult runs that paralleled the run she would be on for example she skied Kings Landing a couple of times and I skied Skidder and Hayburner.  My son out of concern for his mother always skied with her - I get it.  I think that it was awesome.

We started skiing off the Whiffletree Chair doing  a couple of runs through the parks with our son then headed from there on Lombard over to Super Quad but made a mistake.  We stopped for a coffee at Java Joe's  (love that shop) but got back to our skis and realized that we were going to have to hoof it or skate some where.  Not good since my wife was down a hand technically for using a pole in any case.  So we skated to Super Quad.  We looped that chair for 4 runs and skied Tote Road then Kings Landing over to Sidewinder.  I then broke away from our little pack and skied Hayburner and Skidder while they skied Kings Landing each time following that up on Sidewinder.

We headed in for lunch and ate at the Widowmaker Lounge.  We ran into Puckit and his brother-in-law as we headed back out!  The food was good,  waitresses looked good (well not all but...), oops!  In any case the beer was even better.

When we headed back out we decided to head up to King Pine where we lapped the combo of Whiffletree Lift and King Pine lift  and we skied four laps with the following combos Ramdown over to the park, then while they skied Ramdown I skied Misery Whip, then they skied some other trail (do not know) while I flew down Haul Back to Cross Haul , then we repeated with the exception of me skiing Ripsaw to Cross Haul.

We went back up Whiffletree to get back to Super Quad for on last run where we just hauled down Tote Road then to Stomping Grounds where we ended up heading back to our room to call it a day before meeting everyone at Widowmaker's.

While at Widowmakers, we enjoyed meeting new AZers and spending time talking to the people that we have already skied with.  Enjoyed talking to Nick, SkiStef, xwhaler, JimG bvibert, Puck it, Drew, and probably others (drawing a blank or was that the beer).  It was lots of fun!

We ended up skiing first tracks for two runs skiing Tote Road and Hayburner then headed in for Java Joe's.  Did I mention that i loved that place?  Great vibe!   We warmed up for a couple more runs off Super Quad and the last run there were were swarmed by racers going down Sidewinder where I got a little competitive and started tucking.  My wife was pissed because she did not want to get hit by one of then with her thumb.  They were jerks IMO.

We then skied a couple more runs from Whiffletree then called it a day - lines were just getting longer.

Overall the experience was awesome.  Conditions were great - only spots of ice were on Ripsaw and on Misery Whip but nothing to beconcerned about they actually skied really well.  Other than that, conditions were really nice, near perfect!  We had a great time skiing at the loaf but I wished i could have skied with some AZoners or skied other areas but my wife was out there skiing after breaking her thumb last weekend so we limited our skiing this time around.  My wife was a trooper skiing with throbbing thumb and all.  We plan to return next year.  We will pay a little more for a better unit or place to stay.  It was fine but smallish - however it was right next to the lift which you will see in the video below.  Hell for $70 each per day including lift ticket - that is pretty damn good - Thanks Nick and the Mods for making this happen.


----------



## Nick (Feb 10, 2015)

Nice!! I won't get to my trip report for a few days still. Too much to go through, not that many pictures (so flipping cold) but I do have some footage.


----------



## Nick (Feb 10, 2015)

BTW, I was hoping to make some turns with Puck-It also. I met him for about 2 seconds at the Apres Party, didn't really get to chat.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 10, 2015)

Great report Dave! Very nice seeing you and your wife again.
Glad you finally made it up to Sugarloaf....its an impressive mountain for its sheer size and continuous vertical. Look fwd to seeing you up at BV for the RSNE event next month!


----------



## dlague (Feb 10, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Great report Dave! Very nice seeing you and your wife again.
> Glad you finally made it up to Sugarloaf....its an impressive mountain for its sheer size and continuous vertical. Look fwd to seeing you up at BV for the RSNE event next month!



Look forward to that too!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 10, 2015)

So many people it's hard to meet all the folks you know from online. I missed Puck-it again this year ...

I love all the hard stuff on the mtn, but Tote Road is still a sentimental favorite and I make sure I hit it a couple times when I'm up. Try to pick a time there's not much traffic so you can really fly down it!


----------



## dlague (Feb 10, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> So many people it's hard to meet all the folks you know from online. I missed Puck-it again this year ...
> 
> I love all the hard stuff on the mtn, but Tote Road is still a sentimental favorite and I make sure I hit it a couple times when I'm up. Try to pick a time there's not much traffic so you can really fly down it!



Starts off a little mellow but then it becomes a legit high speed cruiser.  We had fun on it a couple times.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2015)

Nice report, glad you had fun!  Meeting up with different AZers to ski is always difficult.  Maybe next year we'll come up with a way to coordinate that better.


----------



## dlague (Feb 10, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Nice report, glad you had fun!  Meeting up with different AZers to ski is always difficult.  Maybe next year we'll come up with a way to coordinate that better.



The hard part - knowing what everyone is wearing!  I am sure that there were times where people might have even stood in the same line or passed on the same trails.  Maybe the small round AZ sticker on the helmet could help?  Or setup an AZ group used to communicate!


----------



## bigbog (Feb 10, 2015)

Suppose by then I'll have a phone to shoot some people the infamous, but recognizeable selfie...  OR even better...maybe an app to grab uploaded selfies, in single gallery, with..and put an index on each....probably already out there..y/n?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2015)

dlague said:


> The hard part - knowing what everyone is wearing!  I am sure that there were times where people might have even stood in the same line or passed on the same trails.  Maybe the small round AZ sticker on the helmet could help?  Or setup an AZ group used to communicate!



We had piles of small round AZ stickers to give away at the welcoming party, that could have been used for that purpose.


----------



## skiMEbike (Feb 10, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Tote Road is still a sentimental favorite and I make sure I hit it a couple times when I'm up. Try to pick a time there's not much traffic so you can really fly down it!



Nothing like a non-stop top to bottom run on Tote Road with no traffic :smile:


----------



## Puck it (Feb 10, 2015)

I don't stay in one place to long. There is skiing to done.  Unless there is a beer.


----------

